# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Extremadura se plantea como objetivo que en 2012 más del 20% de la electricidad que consuma proceda de renovables

## Embalses

El consejero de Industria, Energía y Medio Ambiente, José Luis Navarro, calificó hoy el año 2008 como el del inicio de la "revolución de la energía verde" en la región, y reiteró que el Gobierno autonómico se plantea como objetivo que en el año 2012 más del 20 por ciento de la electricidad que se consuma en la región proceda de fuentes renovables .

Dicho objetivo, que según dijo "será superado ampliamente", es superior al de la UE relativo a que en 2020 el 40 por ciento de la electricidad consumida entre los europeos proceda de fuentes renovables, destacó.

En rueda de prensa hoy en Mérida para hacer balance de su departamento durante el pasado año, recordó que en 2008 la Junta autorizó la instalación de 23 parques eólicos en la región con 501 megavatios de potencia, subrayó que en los próximos meses será aprobado un nuevo decreto que sustituirá al actual en dicho tipo de energía, y estimó en 6.000 millones de euros la inversión prevista en Extremadura en "energía verde" hasta 2012.

En cuanto al sector fotovoltaico, Navarro señaló que el Ejecutivo autonómico pretende que los 400 megavatios actuales de la comunidad se multipliquen "por dos" en un periodo de ocho o diez años.

En termosolares, recordó que ya se construyen cinco actualmente en la región y avanzó que a lo largo de este año comenzará la construcción de "como mínimo" otras cinco más, con el objetivo --añadió-- de que "a más largo plazo" exista una veintena instalada en Extremadura. Asimismo, en biomasa, subrayó que la comunidad ya "ha arrancado" en dicho sector con el inicio de las obras de una planta en Miajadas.

Todas estos tipos de energía, según destacó el consejero, representan un elemento de desarrollo económico "sin prácticamente ningún efecto negativo" medioambientalmente, y forman parte del Plan Energético de Extremadura, que apostará por el "comportamiento energético inteligente" y que contempla nuevas previsiones de infraestructuras de gas y electricidad "estratégicas" para la región. Entre ellas, citó un gaseoducto entre Huelva y Almendralejo que "asegurará el suministro" en la comunidad.

El citado plan, añadió Navarro, también se centrará en la "generación eléctrica convencional", en concreto, en las centrales de ciclo combinado, respecto a las cuales reiteró que la Junta "no autorizará más de una" en el entorno del embalse de Alange (Badajoz).

CENTRO CRÍA LINCE

En otras materias de su departamento, el titular regional de Industria, Energía y Medio Ambiente apuntó que que ya ha empezado "a fuerte ritmo" la construcción del Centro de Cría en Cautividad del Lince que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente en coordinación con la Junta está construyendo en Zarza de Granadilla (Cáceres), que contará con una inversión de casi seis millones de euros, y que se va a convertir junto con los dos centros que ya hay en Andalucía "en un referente ibérico".

En dicho tema explicó que la Junta trabaja en coordinación con el Gobierno de Portugal, que según dijo va a construir uno de sus centros de cría en cautividad del lince en el Algarve y otro segundo "muy posiblemente en la frontera de Extremadura con Portugal en la provincia de Cáceres".

De igual modo, avanzó que la Administración extremeña continuará intensificando su "esfuerzo" en el Plan Forestal autonómico, con el convencimiento de que la inversión del sector público se convierta en dinamizador de dicha actividad para potenciar el empleo en el sector privado. Dicha inversión pública este año superará los ocho millones de euros, que se verán reforzados con algunas otras actuaciones contempladas dentro del Plan Extraordinario de Creación de Empleo en ayuntamientos del Gobierno central, apuntó.

Asimismo, en cuanto al Parque Nacional de Monfragüe, Navarro indicó que continuará como "una de las prioridades" del Ejecutivo extremeño, y añadió que este año anunciará la construcción en dicho enclave de un "gran" centro de recepción de visitantes que será financiado por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y que completará el actual, así como de una estación biológica para científicos que será financiada por Caja Duero.

De igual modo, en 2009, según avanzó, la Junta aprobará la estrategia extremeña de lucha contra el cambio climático, que estará "en sintonía" con la estrategia europea y española, y cuyo documento ya ha sido entregado al Consejo Asesor de Medio Ambiente autonómico para la recepción de aportaciones.

También durante este año, señaló que el Gobierno regional aprobará el Plan de Tratamiento de Residuos de la Construcción y Demolición, respecto al cual la Junta está trabajando en la actualidad "en coordinación" con la Fempex, el Foro de las Siete Grandes Ciudades, las dos diputaciones provinciales y todas las mancomunidades "para hacer un plan integral".

Además, Navarro anunció que la Administración autonómica traspasará a los ayuntamientos las competencias para autorizar las actividades clasificadas que causan "un menor impacto y que tienen una menor complejidad técnica"; así como que se reforzarán las infraestructuras de lucha contra incendios con más de dos millones de euros para nuevos medios.

PLAN DE INVERSIONES

Finalmente, dentro del plan de inversiones en la Consejería de Industria, Energía y Medio Ambiente para 2009, según documentación facilitada por dicho departamento en rueda de prensa hoy en Mérida, 50 municipios disfrutarán de una mejora de las infraestructuras eléctricas locales mediante ayudas de 1,6 millones de euros, que junto con la aportación de las diputaciones supondrá una inversión total de cuatro millones.

Así, la mejora de la calidad del suministro eléctrico en la región cuenta con la dotación de dos millones de euros, según el convenio de colaboración que se suscribirá con el Ministerio de Industria y las empresas distribuidoras de energía eléctrica, por el que se invertirán 15,6 millones.

De igual modo, se concederán ayudas de 3,6 millones para la infraestructura gasista de la región, destinados a la creación de nuevas redes secundarias de gas, con una inversión de 12 millones, a través de convenios con las empresas distribuidoras, lo que contribuirá a impulsar el desarrollo industrial extremeño.

Por otra parte, al fomento del ahorro y la eficiencia energética la Junta invertirá 1,2 millones en ayudas a empresas y particulares; y concederá 999.894 euros en subvenciones para la promoción de las energías renovables.

Además, 22.000 hogares podrán acogerse al Plan Renove de Electrodomésticos 2009, dotado con 1,9 millones; el Plan de movilidad urbana contará con una partida de 500.000 euros para adquisición y suministro de un sistema público de bicicletas; y 400.000 euros se dirigirán para inversiones en edificios públicos para ahorro y eficiencia energética.

Otras inversiones previstas este año por Industria, Energía y Medio Ambiente, serán 4,7 millones para áreas protegidas; 2,5 millones en obras de infraestructura cinegética, zonas de pesca, remodelación de pasos, embalses, etc; otros 7,9 millones en trabajos forestales; y la articulación de las leyes de Prevención y Calidad Ambiental, la de Caza, y la modificación de la de Pesca.

----------

